# Roberto Cavalli - decent watches?



## COOL_CAT (Nov 20, 2012)

Good day to everybody,

I'm new to these forums so I'm sorry in advance if I posted this in wrong place or this topic was allready answered (search resulted in 115345
561651 million matches...).

To save your time let's go straight to the topic: I want to buy a mid-range watch and was looking aroung amazon.com / co.uk and only watch that caught my eye was this one - Roberto Cavalli Unisex Diamond Chronograph Watch R7251616545 with White Dial, Alligator Strap and Stainless Steel Case: Watches: Amazon.com . After reading your forums I know that fashion brand is a no-no, but...but...maybe this one is different? Please help me.

1) Is Roberto Cavalli's watches decent quality? Can't find anything about them.
2) Is the price realistic (I don't believe in any discount that's above 50%)
3) "Band length - Women's Standard" - I'm a dude, is that a big problem?

Thank you very much in advance and please don't judge me... =/

Regards,
CC


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't see why not. This watch is fitted with ETA movement and a little over 400 looks like a reasonable price, especially if it's in a style you like.

However, you would be well-advised that the manufacturer's warranty is void if it is not sold by an AD, Amazon does offer warranty for some watches bought off them, perhaps you might want to check that.


----------



## COOL_CAT (Nov 20, 2012)

natnaes said:


> This watch is fitted with ETA movement


 - I'm pretty sure that explaining what is ETA movement and why it's good will take too long, but could you please tell me how you found that out? Is there something written in advertisement, or is it something that you saw from the photo? Sorry for silly questions, but I'm THAT "green" yet.



> However, you would be well-advised that the manufacturer's warranty is void if it is not sold by an AD, Amazon does offer warranty for some watches bought off them, perhaps you might want to check that.


 - thank you, I will.

Maybe you could advise few brands that would be similar looking (no sport watches, something more classy and flat (can't use thick watches because of long sleeve shirts)) in 300 - 450 $ limits? Something Swiss / German / Japanese made? I just want to be safe with quality brand (and I still have no idea who produces these Roberto Cavalli watches). Everybody seem to advise SEIKO, but they look too "sportish" for me.

Regards,
CC


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

ETA is a subsidiary of Swatch Group and is currently the largest manufacturer of Swiss movements. Many notable brands of Swatch Group utilize either ETA or some embellished ETA, this includes brands like Tissot and Omega. The bulk of IWC's lower range watches and chronographs also use ETA, so it would be safe to say that the movement installed on your watch is rather reliable.

I found that it is ETA by searching for information on the model over Google, again, you might want to check with the seller or Amazon. Come to think of it, even if you're confident that it is ETA, you should ask them, such that if the watch you received isn't ETA you have an official statement from either one of them and you can have it refunded if its poor Chinese mechanism. Amazon is generally reliable but I have found fakes on the site as well so I guess it wouldn't hurt to be too cautious. I have no idea who produces Roberto Cavalli watches myself, but I would guess that it would at least be acceptable quality; Cavalli does have a brand image to maintain, I trust they won't ruin their name over a quick buck selling poor quality items.

Hope it'll be a smooth purchase and you enjoy it!


----------



## COOL_CAT (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you for your help and information.

Regards,
CC


----------

